# weird lines on plants



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I just went in and looked at my plants and they have these dark thin lines on them, what is this? they look kinda like little squigles on the leaves,
any ideas?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

algea turds, i got em also,


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

anyway of getting rid of them? I just added some fertilizer so maybe thats what did it


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes i agree that this is algae,but in order to tell exactly the cause can you post a pic of it and your tank?Can you also describe your setup and plants?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

here is a pic of it on my amazon sword, a also have 4 of these smallish plants I dont know the name of, 2 crypts and 2 onion plants,


----------

